# Info On Autotrail Tracker EK



## EEVpilot

Hi everyone,
I'm considering trading my 'van for a 2007 Autotrail Tracker EK with the additional overcab bed. Does anyone have experience of these and can offer any useful criticism.

Thanks
John


----------



## clodhopper2006

Hi John, welcome to the forum.
We have a 57 Tracker and although we had one or two teething problems with it we're very happy with it.
Starting from the front it's lovely to drive. On the motorway it's a dream with it's cruise control and aircon. It purrs along at 70mph no problem and at that speed it does about 22mpg. Slow down a bit and the mpg goes up a bit so on average it returns 25mpg.
I'm a little less impressed about driving on narrow country lanes mainly due to the length of the mirrors. They cann easily be hit by oncoming traffic or hedges and they break easily. Cost about £200 to replace.
The vans entertainment system consists of radio/CD/DVD player with drop down LCD TV and DVB tuner. Generaly a very good set up although the TV sound is via the door speakers. The trouble with that is sound is very audible outside even when on low volume inside.
We don't have an overcab bed so we convert the side seats to a bed. It's very comfortable to sleep on. The only trouble is you have to use additional cushions to span the floor which take up day time storage.
Fridge works fine on all power sources and is a good size for two people.
Cooking is on a 4 burner hob with one being electric which is a good gas saver on hook-up. The oven is ok but doesn't get as hot as I'd like though it works better if left to heat up for half an hour.
Shower toilet is great, especialy the shower although the toilet itslef is a little cramped.
Hope the above helps and if I can help with anything specific please dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

I agree with everything Bob has said.

We have a late 2004 EKS which we love, but accept that the entry area congested. This is because whoever is at the cooker or sink, is constantly in the way of anyone coming in the habitation door or visiting the loo through the other adjacent door. It's a 'busy' area.

The heater is fantastic and the van is superb for all year round use, although the windscreen horizontal blind is fragile. We prefer to use a silver screen that we store adjacent the spare wheel.

We don't have air/con and don't miss it, even in Europe in the summer. I enjoy hot weather.

We return 32mpg with our 2 litre common rail diesel, but I am light footed on the throttle.

It's a personal thing, but I wouldn't change it for the newest model because the external locker is too small for what I put in.


----------



## clodhopper2006

HurricaneSmith said:


> I agree with everything Bob has said.
> 
> We have a late 2004 EKS which we love, but accept that the entry area congested. This is because whoever is at the cooker or sink, is constantly in the way of anyone coming in the habitation door or visiting the loo through the other adjacent door. It's a 'busy' area.
> 
> The heater is fantastic and the van is superb for all year round use, although the windscreen horizontal blind is fragile. We prefer to use a silver screen that we store adjacent the spare wheel.
> 
> We don't have air/con and don't miss it, even in Europe in the summer. I enjoy hot weather.
> 
> We return 32mpg with our 2 litre common rail diesel, but I am light footed on the throttle.
> 
> It's a personal thing, but I wouldn't change it for the newest model because the external locker is too small for what I put in.


I should just add to this that my 57 doesn't come with a spare wheel. It has the fix and go system.


----------



## EEVpilot

*Info on Autotrail Tracker*

Gents,
thanks for your info. Job done, I've bought a 2008 EKS SE. From your comments it will fit the bill perfectly.

Thanks
John


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Well done John.... Hope it goes really well for you.

Everyone is beating the VAT increase - Good friends of ours have just bought a cracking new van too.

Don't forget to update your details on the left hand margin. :wink:


----------



## clodhopper2006

Well done John! One thing I forgot to mention (bit late now I hear you cry) is the plumbings rubbish. Dont be suprised to find you fill the sink anit it takes three hours to empty.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

clodhopper2006 said:


> ....Dont be suprised to find you fill the sink anit it takes three hours to empty.


Sorry to hear that's a problem for you Bob. Not boasting, but my sink and WHB both empty really quickly.

Can it be that individual fitters are given the freedom to run pipework however they think best on each van. :roll:


----------



## EEVpilot

Thanks Bob- good to know. My Swift drains slow at different angles so I'm used to odd things like that, but I hope mine turns out like John's!!!


----------



## path

We have just bought a 2009, 58 plate, Autotrail tracker EKS SE just like you John but ours is only a 2 berth.Pick it up next week.Can't wait.


----------



## EEVpilot

Hi. 
Yes the one I ended up with is also the two berth, we didn't like the shorter EK 4 berth when we saw it in the flesh. Did you by any chance buy yours from Todds in Preston?

John


----------



## jamesandmarjoriebaggaley

hi, I am looking forward to buying a 2009 auto-trail tracker eks, could anyone tell me what channels i could expect on the drop-down tv, and has anyone fitted an ariel booster?


kind regards

keith


----------



## jiwawa

It may well be an after-market fit so best to say what make of equipment I guess (says she who doesn't have TV!)


----------



## EJB

This is a 10 year old thread!
Presumably the TV is a normal Autotrail optional fitting?

PS. Usually best to start a new thread if you have a question...but welcome anyway:wink2:


----------

